# Your Car Advice And Thoughts



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

The old Golf Gti Turbo is going to need some money spent on it this year, so i have decided to change her for something more economical.

Criteria is a car that has 5 drs, a decent boot for buggies, shopping etc, band B VED or less and a capable economic e

I am planning on selling a number of watches from out of my personnal collection to help fund this purchase and reckon on a budget of around Â£6500.

Contenders so far include.

Audi A2 1.4 tdi .

Renualt megane 15 Dcti.

Vw Polo 14 tdi.

I don't really want a hybrid at the moment, but your experiences or opinions on the above, plus any others that may fit the bill would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Keith


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Keith

Factor in the depreciation of your new car, and you'll probably find out that it'll work out cheaper to keep your Golf GTI on the road.

Better the devil you know, and I bet that it's a lot more rewarding to drive than anything on your shortlist.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why don't you buy the same age Mondeo? The money you will save on purchase will be a lot more than any improved economy will give you.

Ok, they have zero image but they are bulletproof and have great build quality, we have three now.

2001 1.8 Saloon 132000 miles and zero faults/repairs

2001 1.8 Estate 198000 miles and zero faults/repairs (Drives like a new car)

2004 2.0 Saloon a "new" addition with only 60000 

PS. Actually the estate may well be over 200k miles now, I'll check when it gets back.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Keith your biggest problem is buying a car which will leave you *any* room left once the buggie is in the boot. We had a Fiesta before the Focus and had to scale up for that very reason. You would not believe tohe amount of stuff you have to cart around with you just for one little baby!

The Polo & A2 fall inside that bracket.

As for the Megane... :shutup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Kieth I had a Audi A2 before I got the BMW.

*Downsides:*

Harsh ride - not bone juddering but can become tiresome on long journeys

Harsh sounding engines when pushed, sounds a bit like a 3 cylinder Porsche when aroused Fun a lot of the time but could get tiring after a while

All aluminium body - so car park dents can be a nightmare and very expensive to fix

Because of this heavy rain is loud in the cabin

Future servicing might become an issue as there's no direct access to the engine

Audi Bristol were an absolute nightmare when I bought mine, completely incompetent on every level. I've only ever heard good things about Audi Tetbury though so i guess this is just pot luck.

They are considered to be an up and coming classic so prices are pretty keen

*Upside*

Surprising amount of interior space

30,000 miles service intervals, I kid you not 

Very frugal

Fantastic build quality both inside and out

Very game when you want a bit of fun. I've hung on to the tails of 911's and Subaru's on B roads, much to their surprise 

World's fist mass production aluminium bodied car so has a definite cache

No body rust ever guaranteed

On the whole I was very impressed and if it wasn't for the miles I do and the crap dealer I would still have it.

Get in touch if you want to know more.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

the audi a2 was and is a woeful car which has no place on the road.

that said if you must buy one, the tdi is the pick of the bunch. of the cars you mention the VW is the solid gold choice.

if you like calling the AA out all the time and spending lots of time at the garage, buy the megane. a friend of mine is a AA chap, and he says french cars top his list for daily call outs by MILES.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes dont buy an a2 they are appalling and will only disapoint on a daily basis.

i have a 2 door yaris 1.0l and it runs on the tears of angels its a brilliant car my mate has the 1.6l vvti version and its a match for anything in its class spacious enough to fit 4 adults in plus an ok boot and very economical.

im looking to get rid of my passat and get something lpg converted do a search on autotrader youd be amazed what you can buy these days .


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

The 710 has a Honda Jazz (Sport). I don't know what insurance group it is but I believe these are fairly bullet-proof. Plus, it has the most amazing amount of space in the back, when the seats are down. Everything in the back folds down completely flat - and I mean _flat_. It's a Tardis. Also, the rear seats are configured in a '2+1' sort of way (they call them 'magic seats' or something) which means you can have one seat up, functioning as a seat, in the back and the other two folded down and vice-versa. Great for humping stuff around. The dash is a little 'blingy' for my taste but I can forgive it that, bearing in mind all its good points. Mileage should be around the 45 mark... but I'm no expert. I also believe that it's been top of the list for reliability for some time.

I cannot believe I'm writing this. I _hate_ cars! Anyway, hope that helps - and best of luck with your eventual choice.

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

squareleg said:


> The 710 has a Honda Jazz (Sport). I don't know what insurance group it is but I believe these are fairly bullet-proof. Plus, it has the most amazing amount of space in the back, when the seats are down. Everything in the back folds down completely flat - and I mean _flat_. It's a Tardis. Also, the rear seats are configured in a '2+1' sort of way (they call them 'magic seats' or something) which means you can have one seat up, functioning as a seat, in the back and the other two folded down and vice-versa. Great for humping stuff around. The dash is a little 'blingy' for my taste but I can forgive it that, bearing in mind all its good points. Mileage should be around the 45 mark... but I'm no expert. I also believe that it's been top of the list for reliability for some time.
> 
> I cannot believe I'm writing this. I _hate_ cars! Anyway, hope that helps - and best of luck with your eventual choice.
> 
> Cheers. :thumbsup:


aye, my dad has a honda fit - the import jazz - with a CVT box. it's a hoot to drive and it's MASSIVE inside!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Many thanks for the responses so far.

I am after longterm savings on road tax and servicing, as i don't tend to do that many miles fuel is not as imortant, but live out in the sticks so a car is essential. Even doing the short trip to work in the Golf is costing a small fortune..to the point whereas i have stopped coming home at lunchtime....

Suprising me is the attitude towards the Audi A2.....a technological marvel i thought...and with a very frugal engine, way before some of the other manufacturers got on board..noted are the comments though....but servicing costs would not be an issue as my best mate works as a Service manager at my local Audi dealership.

Are they really that bad? excellent build quality and good residual values....

I have done a bit of research this afternoon whilst sat in the Antenatal waitingroom......one, year old car mag to flick through..amongst the Womans Own.

So have added the Seat Ibiza diesel to my short list.....

Regards Keith


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The Polo and Ibiza Bluemotion models look good at Â£0 road tax but they are quite a bit more expensive. You'd need to keep it a few years to make it worth it.

My 710 has an Ibiza and I doubt it would be much good for buggies etc.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> The old Golf Gti Turbo is going to need some money spent on it this year, so i have decided to change her for something more economical.
> 
> Criteria is a car that has 5 drs, a decent boot for buggies, shopping etc, band B VED or less and a capable economic e
> 
> ...


I had a Megane (1.6VVT Petrol, though) before the Leon that I have now.

I wouldn't buy another.

Build quality (interior) was awful, mechanicals and electronics weren't much better. The suspension crashed and banged through potholes.

Test drove a 1.5Dci, when I was ready to trade it in and wasn't impressed. In three years they hadn't improved the build quality and the engine felt a bit weedy.

I certainly wouldn't want to own one when it went out of waranty.

And if you think I'm exaggerating, have a look at the Parkers Guide forum. The 'Megane Problems' thread would make you cry.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Keith I think the Audi A2 is a bit of a marmite car  . Personally I thought it was very good and I suspect those that have commented have no experience of it. The only real way to find out is find one for sale and take it for a long test drive. I'm probably going to do the same with a Toyota Prius to put my mind at rest.

Good luck with your search and if you want to know more about my 40,000 miles spent with the A2 just give me a call.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont bother with the A2 IMO as the polo has the same 3 pot engine in there and IMO looks better so id go with that.

Failing that what about a Punto? The new ones are supposed to be rather good and nothing like the sheddy old ones


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Good place to look at for info on the cars is www.honestjohn.co.uk - look at the car by car section. Pretty unbiased stuff and informative.

If link not allowed although only about cars mods please delete.

Thanks Alasdair


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Labouring a point here, I know but...










...Renault, would you???


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Now that's just plain scary. One to avoid methinks.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok...so general opinion is the Megane is a no go...the A2 is split.....even my Audi contact is reluctant to recommend one fully...

will be looking at a Grande Punto tomorrow, build quality and reliability seems much improved, also a 3 yr old Polo...much of the decision will be governed by what funds i have to spare...

Gary will give you a bell tomorrow if you are off.....a first hand account of long term A2 ownership would be helpful.

Keith


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't get me started on Renaults... :taz:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Gary will give you a bell tomorrow if you are off.....a first hand account of long term A2 ownership would be helpful.
> 
> Keith


I'll try mate but I'm going to be pushed for time as the mother-in-law is very ill again and I'm getting the doctor 'round tomorrow and hopefully organising some respite car. I'll definitely give you a call sometime over the weekend though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Keith, a controversial subject, many people have strong views on brand loyalty but consider a Toyota, I am a big fan and they are so mega-reliable. I have an agreement with the Japanese, I give them my cash and they give me products that work. I am slowly coming to realise this about their watches too.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a quick suggestion if you like the "A2" genre....how about a Merc A series.....granted the Mk1 had a few failings (ride especially, ignore the elk comments, thats bollox really after the first year of production).....but really if you can stretch to around Â£7-8K you can pick up a very nice main dealer approved Mk2 A series.....tons of space....trunk maybe a little small compared with Focus but at least bigger then the Audi.....

But I agree with the "HonestJohn.com" comment....go take a squint in there....

All the best...its a bloody frustrating time.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Don't get me started on Renaults... :taz:


or me h34r:

if you want reliability go east young man!

look at JD power or which etc


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Labouring a point here, I know but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, I bet you could find a list like that for any manufacturer if you looked for it.

My mrs has a Megane 1.5 DCi 80 Dynamique

*Pros:*

Â£35 per year road fund licence

Lots of toys (auto lights/wipers/4x electric windows with global close on the key/auto dimmer mirror/electric mirrors/remote CD/probably lots of other things I've forgotten!)

60+ mpg without really trying too hard

Rides and handles surprisingly well

Better built than the last Megane and it's actually pretty good

Not wildly expensive to service through Renault dealers

18k service interval

*Cons*

Boot's a bit crap and not much rear passenger space (I'd be more tempted by the estate)

Dealer network is generally 24ct ***** - there is one franchised dealer near us who are cheaper on certain things and their sevice is excellent - the two or three other dealers we've used have been bloody appalling

Not that quick - certainly compared to a Golf GTi, but not worth going for the 100bhp 1.5 Megane as there doesn't seem to be any advantage.

The most difficult car I've ever changed a headlight bulb on

Crap standard radio

I like it, I think it's good car and the only things we've had to have done are a load of bodywork after it was whacked hard by a truck (and the plastic wings took it), a new light fitting in the back, new CV boot (but any car could need that), new EGR valve and glow plugs (ditto). It's 4 years old, we've had it for 3, and I think I've had more problems with my TDCi 130 Mondeo in the same amount of time that I've owned it (which is still a very good car, I hasten to add!!).

Err - I think that's it. We'd have another except that we can't handle the headache of the dealers - if you find a good one, it might be worth having one, but I think we're going to go for a Bluemotion Golf Match next.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

johnbrigade said:


> To be fair, I bet you could find a list like that for any manufacturer if you looked for it.


Believe me I'm in the trade and know full well which cars have a good reliability record and which don't.

That's not to say every owner of an unreliable brand will have problems, some get lucky, but the point is you have to be unlucky if you get an unreliable Toyota, Nissan, Honda, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Hyundai, Kia ...

do your research if you want reliability, there are plenty of consumer reports on line.

If reliability isn't a factor then buy what you like.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Keith,

If you are willing to stretch the VED band to C, might I recommend a *Seat Altea 1.9TDi*? We've had a 2.0TDi version for 2 years now and love it! It's nicely put together, good spec, good to drive, and gives you some of the size/flexibility of an MPV but without the "mumsie-ness"!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> Keith,
> 
> If you are willing to stretch the VED band to C, might I recommend a *Seat Altea 1.9TDi*? We've had a 2.0TDi version for 2 years now and love it! It's nicely put together, good spec, good to drive, and gives you some of the size/flexibility of an MPV but without the "mumsie-ness"!
> 
> ...


Hi Guy...

Funny you should mention that....i had added that to my list....Nikki and i saw one the other day, and both liked the style...which in itself is unusual....

Keith


----------

